

The Plus Side of HN's Now Large Userbase (or, Thanks HN) - chasingsparks

I posted a blog entry of mine yesterday. (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1295462) I had exhausted my research options so the post was me asking for help.<p>Less than twenty-four hours after submitting it to HN -- on a post that got no up-votes or comments -- I had several people contact me with suggestions, tangential ideas, and even a PDF copy of a presentation made three days ago that talked about EXACTLY what I was mentioning.<p>HN might have more noise these days, but the signal is still strong.<p>Thanks, HN.
======
lincolnq
I never saw the original post, but I am interested in the question you posed.
Can you summarize the results?

~~~
chasingsparks
_How a Healthcare Company Can Accelerate Translation of Scientific Knowledge
to Practice_ , <http://sagecongress.org/Presentations/Epstein.pdf>

This is (most) of what I had suggested.

------
Jun8
On that note, how many users does HN have? Is there a page where I can get
statistics on how active the users are?

------
vijaydev
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1295462>

------
pinksoda
I thought this was a pretty good post but it didn't get any attention.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1299094>

I think HN is too big now.

~~~
Mark_B
I don't know if really is size causing something to get lost. My guess would
be that people really don't bother looking at anything beyond the front page.

~~~
csomar
They do look, a no-upvoted stories get me around 30-40 uniques.

